# Thinning touch up paint



## patomlin76 (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi

Just a really quick question here - will white spirit be an effective thinner for a touch up paint? I want to touch up small stone chips with artist brushes but would like the paint to be slightly less gloopy!

I have read all the guides on this forum about thinning paint, just want to double check white spirit will do the job. I haven't access to any Turps or other products unless I go shopping!

Thanks.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

cellulose thinners is what you want

doubt white spirit will mix


----------



## patomlin76 (Jun 12, 2016)

Ideally I want an all-in-one solution as I'm going to mix a little clear coat into the base coat first. Will cellulose thinners work there? And can I get them from your standard B&Q?

Thanks!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

halfords


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

What every you do dont use white spirits it wont mix!

You need cellulose or standard paint thinners.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Acetone would do just use lightly. Every women has it 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Don't use nail polish remover - yes it's mostly acetone but there's other things mixed in that won't cooperate with the paint.

Loads of places on eBay selling pure acetone for about a fiver.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Mate its touchup he wont paint the car with it. As lo g as it vaporize and dry its 👌

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Sure...for filling in a few stone chips it *probably* doesn't matter. But there are various oils in nail polish remover that are not conducive to paint adhesion; if you're doing anything else beyond touching in the odd stone chip, it's really not ideal. So if anyone else looks up this thread, they need to know :thumb:


----------

